# Rescue puppy. Part Lab part Pitt Bull?



## BostonB (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey there,

We took in the sweetest puppy from our local animal shelter last weekend and are trying to figure out what his mix is. From looking at pictures on the internet we've come up with lab/pitt, lab/greyhound and lab/doberman.

To be honest, I am only knowledgeable with pure bred lab's. If anyone with an eye for Pitt Bulls would like to comment please do 

Our puppy isn't boxy like PB's and his fur isn't as short. But it's not a full Lab coat, either. He seems to be very tall and lanky. He's also afraid of the dark and water. Doesn't really bark or stray. When he runs, he's FAST! And he sleeps for hours at a time. He's also 4 month old.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He's very cute but I wouldn't call him a pit bull mix.....looks to be mostly a lab mix of some sort but without knowledge of his mom and dad then it's just a guess. Lab mix is definitely a better guess though


----------



## BostonB (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with Bella. I don't really see anything that screams pit bull. I would just stick to lab mix, besides that sounds "friendlier" to the general public and gets u around BSL.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, no signs of anything that stands out other than lab, so I'd definitely lean towards lab mix as well. What did the shelter have him labeled as? Sometimes the shelters can be half way right, even though they have a tendency to label everything as a lab mix lol. If he's only 4 months old, then his sleeping habits are normal, and fear of dark and water are only b/c of lack of socialization. I would work with him on those issues. Dogs don't see that well in the dark, so I'd work with him on that issue by lighting a few candles or having a light on in another room so that the room you're in is dimmer than usual and just play hide and seek with him. Make him come to you in different locations in the dark, and when he finds you, treat and praise him. You can't improve his "night vision", but you can ease his mind and make it easier for him to adjust. My dogs love the dark b/c it's cooler than it is with all the lights on. (The packages on those energy saving bulbs should tell you that they create more heat the longer they're on lol). 

Water will be a whole other game. If he's afraid of the water, just work with him around puddles or shallow streams/creeks. What kind of toys does he like to play with? Will he play with a stick? See if you can get him to go after the stick if you set it in the puddle or the edge of the creek/stream. If you don't have a creek/stream available, try a little kiddie pool with just about 1 1/2-2 inches of water in it, and throw his favorite toy in it. If he goes in to get it and jumps right back out, it's okay, treat and praise him. Show him the water's okay. Get in there with him if you have to.

Also, not to be a stickler, but if you're going to reference "pit bulls" it's spelled with one T and not two. Best of luck to you with your new pup. We're not prejudice around here, so even if your pup has no APBT in him at all, you're still welcomed to be a member of the pack. I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard.


----------



## Jacq1110 (Jul 3, 2013)

OMG!!! He's SOOO Gorgeous!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree , I really see lab so for labelling him I would also go with lab mix. Cute pup


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't see any pit bull in him at all. I'd just stick with calling him a lab mix, not a pit bull or pit bull mix. He's just a mixed breed, a Heinz 57.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone noticed this thread is from almost a year ago, and the OP hasn't come back to respond or post anywhere else on the forum? Just pointing that out lol.


----------

